# NAP,customerservice



## bman2012 (Jan 20, 2011)

Guys i don't know if ya'll like when a man says he'll do somthing and then does it , but I do.
The guys at NAP (greg) they love there jobs and they love their customers. This tranlates through their customer service. I am a knew bow hunter and knew to the whole archery game. I bought a rest to put on an old bow(quick tune 360) and when it didnt work right (or my poor performance behind the bow) keep breaking launchers the fellow there sent me a handfull and said "if that dont help let me know il trade ya out rests" . Well i shot the new launchers and had a few more issues so i called him back not only did he send me a new rest he sent me there best rest the "apache" and guys on top of that he sent me the new one and never mentioned the other rest . Simply because he was more concerned with my happiness and my experience as a bowman.
So all I can is From this day forward NAP has all my business and all my friends too


----------

